# USB "everything" image?



## Oliver Jones (Oct 28, 2018)

For future releases, please will you consider creating an "everything" USB image, with at least the full contents of the DVD, like CentOS does?

A USB image that's 700MB isn't exactly stretching the capacity of most modern USB sticks (even the cheapest, smallest ones!), and a 4GB image isn't going to disadvantage most people. It would also save a lot of people the bother of trying to burn the DVD .iso on a USB stick...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

The problem with the DVD image itself is that the packages are old. They're created when the release comes out and are never updated. By the time you get to install them they're old and everything will need to be updated. So, might as well not install anything from the install media and directly install the updated versions.


----------

